# Has anyone used these bulbs?



## shawn74 (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried these on their planted tanks? It is made by Current USA and is a half 6700k and half 10,000k bulb. 

Current USA 96W Straight Pin

# Replacement compact fluorescent lamp for compact fluorescent fixtures using straight pin 65W bulbs.
# Straight Pin connector
# SmartPaq (half 6,700K & half 10,000K)
# Approx. 33.75 inches in length (bulbs vary slightly in length)
# Current USA Part #2090


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use one on a high light tank, its really bright. but with this light you need to dose co2 and ferts.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

That is what i have in my 30G (65Watt) tank and I like it. Plants are growing great with a little DIY co2. I did have an algea problem at first, not sure it is was to much light or the mineralized soil I am using. But the tank it clean now. 10 hours of light


----------



## shawn74 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I like the color of my 10k lights, but know the plants would like some 6700k better. These may be an answer to what I am looking for. I just can't find them in anything but 33" and I need 22". I'll have to keep looking. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Well they make a 22" version because that is what I have.

Current - SUNPAQ 65W 6,700 10,000 Daylight 21.75" Compact Fluorescent lamp

However, mine is a square style connector and not the flat style


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I got my on dr foster and smith so they should have the one you need to.


----------



## shawn74 (Dec 16, 2009)

THANK YOU!! I checked and found the 22" 6700/10,000 bulb, and for only $20. Unfortunately they are on back-order, but when they come in I will be getting some asap. How do you like the way it lights your tank. Good colors?


----------

